# "Napasubo" in English translation



## DEATHLY

Hello,

Could you help me with the  English translation of this word "Napasubo"?

Here is an example. _Napasubo_ ka na naman sa masamang gawain.


----------



## DotterKat

Napasubo can be translated as being drawn into,  entangled, ensnared, embroiled or even forced into a situation which _*may* have been beyond the person's control_.  It normally expresses an undesirable situation with which the person would rather not be involved. Nevertheless, the person's degree of responsibility in getting himself or herself involved in such an unwanted scenario is left to be determined.

Your sample text is a good example of this _Napasubo ka na naman sa masamang gawain_ (You have once again gotten yourself involved in undesirable activities).  The sentence clearly indicates a situation with which the person ought not be involved but it leaves open to question the extent of his or her own willful actions that ultimately led to that objectionable state.


----------



## DEATHLY

Thanks, Dotterkat.


----------

